# no coffee -- bees? huh?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, call me a total newbie but what the heck does this shirt mean?


[ame="http://www.cafepress.com/+no_coffee_bees_tshirt_dark,257426332"]http://www.cafepress.com/+no_coffee_bees_tshirt_dark,257426332[/ame]


I'm looking for a birthday present for my husband who has totally taken over all beekeeping duties. I am so thrilled! It turns out that having bees was the tipping point with all my other duties. Too bad I'm the one who was taking the class and reading all the book and he won't listen to any advice. Oh well. At least he is taking part!


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

I didn't get it either so I went to the artist's website and found a bunch more of the bee stuff. As they say, more isn't always better.

http://www.cafepress.com/opheliasart/s_bees


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Maybe it's a beer mug? I've been told that bees react aggressively to the smell of beer.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Great, that web site wasn't any additional help at all. At first I thought it meant "Honey in the coffee equaled a very sweet woman" but then the "no coffee" with the man still didn't make sense to me. So.... I emailed them!! I'll let y'all know what the 'meaning' is if/when I get a response. 
Catherine


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's in reaction to that movie from a few years ago that was about a kid at a spelling bee with the word frappacino? Starbuck's was sponsoring it, or had some money in the movie and there was a big stink about it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

It means without bees, there is no coffee. Bees pollenate the coffee flowers which makes the fruit whose seeds you are roasting for your coffe. No bees. No coffee.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If you go to the artist's website and search for bee design there are two that look similar. Let's see if I can describe them...

One has a cup with a few bees flying over it. Next to that is an "=" sign and next to that is a stick woman (like bathroom signs) with a few bees flying over her head.

The No Coffee Bees design has a male stick figure holding a cup with the "no" design (circle with diagonal line) over the cup. There are bees flying over the man's head.

So far I haven't received a response back to my email asking for an explaination. Michael, your idea doesn't fit the descriptions. I had thought that honey in coffee equaled a sweet woman, but that didn't fit the one with the man with the 'x' over his coffee cup. Ya got me!!

Catherine


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad that it is not just me! My husband loves coffee so the shirt seemed right... except for the part where it makes no sense!


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't get it either, but they're on sale! 20% off! :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

FarmerGreen said:


> I don't get it either, but they're on sale! 20% off! :smiley-laughing013:


But dear...I got it ON SALE! You don't understand..It's on SALE!


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Maybe
No Coffee Please

But in "baby" talk would be
No coffee Bees



or



If you bring coffee, the bees will love you - so this is fair warning. lol. I know the bees love my coffee.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

My first thought was that you should get your buzz from bees, not coffee. But I can't imagine giving up coffee and hanging out with bees in the morning.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe that is it, 'coffee buzz'. and 'no coffee buzz".
Makes as much sense as anything. :shrug:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like to sit on the hive stand early in the morning with my first cup of *TEA*. Intresting critters to watch wake up (get active.).

 Al


----------



## Stewie (Aug 19, 2010)

It's also possible that the shirt is referring to a comedy skit

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs-tl6GBOBo[/ame]


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

He's pretty good!! Made me smile.
Catherine


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I like coffee buzz


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Not too long ago someone I know went to Costa Rica and brought me back some special honey. The bottle said it was kind of rare and can only be harvested for one week out of the year from bees that pollinate the coffee plants down there. It was a pretty good, dark, rich honey.

I'm sure that has nothing to do with the shirt, but the coffee cup made me think of my Costa Rican honey. :ashamed:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Vickie44 said:


> I like coffee buzz


I bet thats it.


----------

